

Samsung:To Launch Flexible Smart Phones In 2012 - rtrfgs
http://www.techiespider.com/2011/10/29/samsung-to-launch-flexible-smart-phones-2012/

======
rtrfgs
Do u think You would Buy A Flexible Phone

